# These ARE the PAX you are looking for...



## Blossom_World (Nov 27, 2017)

So....

I’m planning my first uber ride ever as a PAX...never been a driver... (and to be honest, I’m not even sure what PAX stands for)...

I have been researching your threads on what NOT to do as a PAX. I know that this sounds really dorky, but let me list some things and enlighten me if I’m missing something. I’m trying not to have it be an epic failure here!

1. Don’t sit behind the driver, it’s creepy.

2. Ask before sitting in the front.
2a. If you do sit in the front don’t touch the stereo, the temperature controls, adjust the chair, touch the glove box, or touch the driver! lol
2b. It is assumed that you want to talk if you sit in the front, so don’t be a dork and talk loudly on your phone, or be creepy silent.
2c. Make sure you brushed your teeth and took a shower if you do sit in the front! Okay, probably if you sit in the back to.

3. Don’t puke in the car.... I don’t drink ever, so this is a non issue, unless I have the GI bug, in which case, I shouldn’t be going anywhere anyways.

4. Don’t say that you’ll “tip in the app!” Apparently an immediate 1-Star rating with some drivers.
4a. Tip in cash, because Uber doesn’t always let the transaction go through in the app if you tip.
4b. Tip. Period.

5. If you’re planning a long trip, text or call your driver, so that your driver doesn’t get a rude surprise about a drive from Lansing to Ann Arbor! 
5a. Don’t drive your driver crazy if you do go on a long ride. 

6. Don’t eat in the car.
6a. Unless you’re a type 1 diabetic like I am, and you’re having a low blood sugar moment, and if you don’t drink a juicy juice, your driver will have to go to the ER.

7. Don’t leave trash in car.

8. If driver is 17 minutes away and you’re requesting a ride that takes 7 minutes, that is evil... unless you’re a very good tipper, then maybe that’s okay! Lol

9. If there’s more than one if you, don’t be weird and not talk, or expect driver to run conversation!

10. Don’t request pick ups on high traffic areas where driver shouldn’t be stopping said car. Find a decent side street or likewise safer pick up area, so that we aren’t playing in traffic. 

11. Don’t have sex in the back seat... apparently some riders need this reminder.

12. Tip an extra $10 dollars if the driver can name at least three Beach Boy’s tunes that Carl Wilson had lead vocals on... (Okay I think we all know that I made that rule up.)

13. Don’t complain about your in laws (I don’t have any anyways), the route your driver takes, or get out of the car before the car has come to a complete stop.

14. Don’t put feet on dash board. Not cool.

15. Don’t slam the door... I always feel paranoid about this one, because I want the door closed all the way, but don’t want to use hulk force. 

16. Wear your seat belt. Tickets aren’t sexy.

17. Keep arms, legs, and brain inside the vehicle at all times. 

18. Realize your driver isn’t perfect... okay, maybe they are, but if they make a mistake, the planets will not become misaligned.

19. Unless your driver was Ted Bundy and you end up in a freezer, always rate your driver 5 stars! Anything left makes you an employee of the Empire and evil.

20. Give an extra $10 tip for sideburns... because I have a weakness for them, and yes, I know that’s favoritism!

21. I cannot believe I forgot this one: don’t ping the driver until you are ready... because making them wait is evil!


Am I missing anything...?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Blossom_World said:


> 2. Ask before sitting in the front.


Wrong. Don't ask, and don't sit in front.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Toes on curb as the driver pulls up to your accurate pin drop.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Pretty much...BINGO



MadTownUberD said:


> Toes on curb as the driver pulls up to your accurate pin drop.


Well, yeah, there's this. But, HTG, if a pax did/didn't do all the other things on this list, I'm okay with a little waiting and/or hunting.


----------



## smoran26 (Sep 17, 2017)

Blossom_World said:


> So....
> 
> I'm planning my first uber ride ever as a PAX...never been a driver... (and to be honest, I'm not even sure what PAX stands for)...
> 
> ...


Why did you spend the effort to type all that out? I'm not even getting why you're on this site.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> Pretty much...BINGO
> 
> Well, yeah, there's this. But, HTG, if a pax did/didn't do all the other things on this list, I'm okay with a little waiting and/or hunting.


TBH I can put up with a lot of the other things more than waiting for a customer, because that directly impacts my ability to make money.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

smoran26 said:


> Why did you spend the effort to type all that out? I'm not even getting why you're on this site.


Go away.

It's good. Creative. Just someone who gets it and stopped by.



MadTownUberD said:


> TBH I can put up with a lot of the other things more than waiting for a customer, because that directly impacts my ability to make money.


I agree, but waiting or a little searching doesn't leave your car smelling like puke nor require the time off to clean. It doesn't put you at risk for tickets because of an unsafe/illegal loading spot or lack of a seatbelt (which should go to the pax, I know, but it does cost you the time for the detainment). And, a tardy rider may be a good tipper.


----------



## Blossom_World (Nov 27, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Wrong. Don't ask, and don't sit in front.


See, this is the one thing that I feel there are conflicted opinions about. One thread on front seats, it seemed like the majority of drivers were okay with it.

Then a few said only if there were enough people that a front seat was needed. And then a few, like you, that boycott the front seat entirely.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

And don't kick my damn center console from rear seat with shoes or heels and scuff it up.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Blossom_World said:


> So....
> 
> I'm planning my first uber ride ever as a PAX...never been a driver... (and to be honest, I'm not even sure what PAX stands for)...
> 
> ...


You make it sound so complicated.

Let me break it down for you.

You need a ride, so you request a ride.

Be considerate of your driver's time and property.

Treat others as you would want to be treated.

Everything else will fall into place.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Blossom_World said:


> So....
> 
> I'm planning my first uber ride ever as a PAX...never been a driver... (and to be honest, I'm not even sure what PAX stands for)...


Really?


----------



## Blossom_World (Nov 27, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Really?


<--Uber beginner rider in training.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Blossom_World said:


> <--Uber beginner rider in training.


Things have changed a lot since you've been on the inside. What was your time for?


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

I wish something like this was required reading for all new riders and was even a mandatory reread every 10 rides. This would be new info to a lot of the paxholes out there.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Blossom_World said:


> See, this is the one thing that I feel there are conflicted opinions about. One thread on front seats, it seemed like the majority of drivers were okay with it.
> 
> Then a few said only if there were enough people that a front seat was needed. And then a few, like you, that boycott the front seat entirely.


True I don't mind the front seat. I hate it when someone sits directly behind me. Cableguynoe's has the best advice.



Cableguynoe said:


> You make it sound so complicated.
> 
> Let me break it down for you.
> 
> ...


This one.

I have 5 stars as a pax before I started driving Uber. I'm in Michigan like you. I think you will be fine


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

This dude is awesome, I would even load luggage without pretending it's heavy


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Blossom_World said:


> So....
> 
> I'm planning my first uber ride ever as a PAX...never been a driver... (and to be honest, I'm not even sure what PAX stands for)...
> 
> ...


You forgot, DO NOT PICK YOUR NOSE OR SQUEEZE ZITS! Yes, it has happened to me!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Blossom_World said:


> See, this is the one thing that I feel there are conflicted opinions about.


I'm sure there are - Uber drivers are not The Borg.

Speaking for myself, I will downrate you if you sit in the front if there is available space in the back seat where you belong.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I really don't care if you sit in front or in back. Many riders ask, and I tell them it is their choice.


----------



## imderekpoe (Jul 6, 2017)

I don't care whether a solo rider sits in the front or the back, but I've had a few times with 2 riders where they split front and back. That's just weird.


----------



## Blossom_World (Nov 27, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Things have changed a lot since you've been on the inside. What was your time for?


lol... you know it's bad, when your idea of practicing social skills, is to hire an Uber driver, because you work a gazzillion hours as a nurse, and your main source of socialization is with the Geriatric population... on the locked ward!



upyouruber said:


> You forgot, DO NOT PICK YOUR NOSE OR SQUEEZE ZITS! Yes, it has happened to me!


I can see the disclaimer signs now: 
"Gold diggers and zit poppers will be fined and escorted out of the vehicle... and then encouraged to go play in traffic!"


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Blossom_World said:


> 4. Don't say that you'll "tip in the app!" Apparently an immediate 1-Star rating with some drivers.
> 4a. Tip in cash, because Uber doesn't always let the transaction go through in the app if you tip.
> 4b. Tip. Period.
> 
> ...


4. If you are going to tip in-application, do not say anything about it, just do it when you rate the driver. I am fine with an in-application tip. I am used to it from Uber Taxi (not available in Michigan, but is available in Chicago)

5. Uber has a "long trip" warning for any trip that the application seems to think is forty five minutes or longer, although sometimes the application is a bit optimistic. It has been a while, but as I recall, Lansing to Ann Arbor is a little over one hour, so the driver should see an advise before he accepts the job.

6. Decidedly DO NOT do this. It leaves crumbs which causes the next customer do downrate the driver for a dirty car.
6a. I tend to be more tolerant of people who want to drink something as long as it is not alcohol and they do not slop it all over the place. A juice box should not be a problem, as you can not slop it all over the place.

7. Uber: Everyone's Private Driver, NOT Everyone's Private Trash Can. I keep a litter bag. I invite my customers to ask if they need it.

8. Any driver who accepts a job that is seventeen minutes away from him deserves what he gets. As a user, I would not sweat it.

10. Request the pick up in such a place if that is where you are. Just remember: toes on the kerb.

13. Do not wait for the driver to be committed to a route and then start to caterwaul about how you do not like it. I will take the route that the passenger requests if it is reasonable. If you have a favourite way to get somewhere, please let me know WHEN YOU BOARD THE VEHICLE.

You will have for worse to face than my wrath or displeasure if you try to get out of the car before I can bring it to a complete stop: a hospital stay and the bill for it.

16. Who gets the summons in Michigan if someone is not using his nanny-ER-uh-_*seat*_ belt? The driver? The person who is not using his 
revenue-ER-uh-_*seat*_ belt? If the former, yes, use your nanny-ER-uh-_*seat*_ belt. If the latter, use it or not, I would not care.

19. If the trip is uneventful and the driver gets you from Point A to Point B in a reasonable amount of time, give him his five stars. In similar fashion, if the trip is uneventful and the customer is no trouble, I give him his five stars.

21. Uber pays worse than garbage for waiting rates. This is why we downrate passengers who keep us waiting.

You might add "Do not ask for drive through or more than one stop and do not let that one be more than two minutes." Again, Uber pays waiting rates that are worse than garbage. You can, however, get the stop with the adequate cash tip. As a rule, I am fine with an in-application tip, but in this case, the people who want the long stop and promise to tip in-application never do.



upyouruber said:


> You forgot, DO NOT SQUEEZE ZITS!


If you pop one on my mirror, it makes it hard for me to see.

Whatever shoots out of there usually smells pretty foul.

The foul smell and the yuck-0 that splatters everywhere will cause the next customer(s) to downrate me for a dirty or smelly car.


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You make it sound so complicated.
> 
> Let me break it down for you.
> 
> ...


And TIP...


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

smoran26 said:


> Why did you spend the effort to type all that out? I'm not even getting why you're on this site.


 Hey, it's a fun read. Why such a grouch?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Blossom_World said:


> So....
> 
> I'm planning my first uber ride ever as a PAX...never been a driver... (and to be honest, I'm not even sure what PAX stands for)...
> 
> ...


I almost came... To pick you up I mean, in my mind. Why can't uber ask Pax to do this? Wow. That was like Christmas for my eyeballs and heart 
PS I love my Pax in front


----------



## Blossom_World (Nov 27, 2017)

I did it! I took my first ride! (Yes, I'm proud I talked myself into it! lol)

I was at the curb ready!
I sat in back (not behind driver).
I tipped in cash!
And I adhered to the other listed rules!

Yay! ... yes, I know I'm a dork!



Uber Crack said:


> I almost came... To pick you up I mean, in my mind. Why can't uber ask Pax to do this? Wow. That was like Christmas for my eyeballs and heart
> PS I love my Pax in front


lol! Maybe Uber needs to provide handouts as required reading! Or better yet, have it pop up in the app after every tenth ride!


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

I didnt see the line. Bend over for pax when requested.. this should be #1


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Blossom_World said:


> I did it! I took my first ride! (Yes, I'm proud I talked myself into it! lol)
> 
> I was at the curb ready!
> I sat in back (not behind driver).
> ...


I would like to nominate Blossom_World for Official PAX Trainer Uber/Lyft!


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

I don't mind the riders that jump in front. They are now a captive audience to my tip sign and the cash sitting in my change/phone tray sitting below the radio. It's hilarious to see them enter as their eyes go to the sign then south to the cash. I'd say a third do tip from that position.

Also another benefit of the sign hanging over the radio is NO request for aux cord, Bluetooth, or station selection.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Brilliant! The Rider's Guide to being a PAX, not a PAXHOLE.

Side note: Bundy didn't do freezers...that was Dahmer. (Bums me out that I know that...but I did have to google how to spell _Dahmer_.)


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

Don't drop the pin in some random location between buildings, unless you are physically in that random spot. Instead, always use the business/building/landmark name for pickup and drop offs. Notify the driver via text if you won't be at the "main" entrance.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Surgeio said:


> Don't drop the pin in some random location between buildings, unless you are physically in that random spot. Instead, always use the business/building/landmark name for pickup and drop offs. Notify the driver via text if you won't be at the "main" entrance.


Had a girl with a flat tire on the 91 Freeway close to the 710 interchange (not good). Her pin showed her at a cul de sac next to other side of freeway. Did she call me and give me any heads up? Nope. She finally calls and says she is on freeway with her friend who is going to miss her flight. By then, I was clear on other side with a 10 minute drive to circle around to them, her friend most definitely missed her flight, this was Sunday night and it was a good 1.5 hours drive with the time it would have taken to get into LAX. Her friends flight was in 1:15 hrs from when I spoke with passenger on phone. Told her to call AAA and stay in the car until another Uber, East of them could approach and pick them up. smh


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Had a girl with a flat tire on the 91 Freeway close to the 710 interchange (not good). Her pin showed her at a cul de sac next to other side of freeway. Did she call me and give me any heads up? Nope. She finally calls and says she is on freeway with her friend who is going to miss her flight. By then, I was clear on other side with a 10 minute drive to circle around to them, her friend most definitely missed her flight, this was Sunday night and it was a good 1.5 hours drive with the time it would have taken to get into LAX. Her friends flight was in 1:15 hrs from when I spoke with passenger on phone. Told her to call AAA and stay in the car until another Uber, East of them could approach and pick them up. smh


You know it is ILLEGAL to do an Uber pick up or drop off on the freeway, and illegal to leave a stranded vehicle.

Tell them this.

I have a info sheet in my car that explains how to set the pin for correct pickup. I 'splain it to pax a couple times a day.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

DrivingForYou said:


> You know it is ILLEGAL to do an Uber pick up or drop off on the freeway, and illegal to leave a stranded vehicle.
> 
> Tell them this.
> 
> I have a info sheet in my car that explains how to set the pin for correct pickup. I 'splain it to pax a couple times a day.


Yeah, I wasn't feeling the pickup on the freeway thing at all. Pin drop showed them on a cul de sac next to freeway. I think an Uber driver was killed doing that on the 710 earlier this year 

I see people pull over and putting their spare tire on their car on the shoulder of freeway...and I can't help but thing _How stupid. Drive that thing off the freeway, who cares if it ruins the wheel!_


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> You know it is ILLEGAL to do an Uber pick up or drop off on the freeway, and illegal to leave a stranded vehicle.
> 
> Tell them this.


I've done 2.

It's also illegal to walk along the freeway. But they can't stay there forever right? 
No one is getting a ticket for picking someone up that's broken down. Cops understand that cars break down and they would rather have the people gone from the freeway, where it is not safe.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Sitting in the front is fine with me. Even better if you're going to talk to me.

You don't need to talk to me. Traditionally drivers are silent and I'm OK with that. I'm paying attention to my driving and safety. Also consider that unlike a taxi driver I might be in a completely unfamiliar area, someplace I have never been before, and I have to pay attention to the navigation on my phone. I may have started driving 9 hours ago 200 miles away, the fewer distractions the better.

Tip me any way you want. 

Be ready when I get there. That's almost as good as a tip; the sooner I complete your ride the sooner I can get the next one and that's more money for me.

Don't call. But if you are in a condo complex, a mall, or other place where there are a lot of places to pick you up, send me a brief text with the unit number, the particular mall entrance, enough information where I can drive right up to you. I want to give you door-to-door service and that makes it easier. The reason you shouldn't call is that not all drivers have headsets or hands-free and we have to stop to take a call, and also because of stacked pings we might already have passengers in the car we have to deal with. 

Unless you are standing on the side of the highway in the middle of the woods, don't use the pin to locate your pickup. Enter the name of the establishment if you are at one. The Uber rider app will find it. Establishments with signs are very easy to see and get to. I can see "Holiday Inn" a half mile away, but I might not know that 150 Main St. is Holiday Inn. If you are not at an establishment enter the address. 

Don't give me directions unless you know it's absolutely necessary. The navigation apps are pretty good, and if there is a problem, you think the ride was longer than it should have been, you'll get a map of the route on your receipt. Check it out and if you still think it was too long grieve it to Uber and they will take care of it.

Don't do things in the car that are dirty or obnoxious (belch, gas, leave trash, eat/drink) or that make me nervous (hostile or crazy talk, sexual talk, talk of drugs or other illegal activities.) We have received at least some kind of a background check, you have not, and we're aware you may well be a convicted felon or someone the police are looking for, or even someone who has just broken out of the nuthouse. If you say or do something that makes me think you are a danger to me, you take a chance that I might see a cop in a patrol car, pull up alongside him, and have you get out and introduce yourself to the nice officer while I end the ride and drive away. 

Do everything like this, and you're a 5-star rider!


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

90% of this daeshit I don't care about,seems like we have a diva driver problem


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

imderekpoe said:


> I don't care whether a solo rider sits in the front or the back, but I've had a few times with 2 riders where they split front and back. That's just weird.


yeah, everytime this happens my reflex is to get defensive, as if they are going to try something. They never do.


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

You're REALLY overthinking this! Get in car. Get out of car. The end.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

"I hate it when someone sits directly behind me."

I don't allow it.

The doors are locked, and when a single pax tries for the seat behind me they get politely told to go around to the other side.
This may relate to my ex-Marine syndrome of not sitting with my back to doors. In fact I'm sure of it.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Blossom_World said:


> See, this is the one thing that I feel there are conflicted opinions about. One thread on front seats, it seemed like the majority of drivers were okay with it.
> 
> Then a few said only if there were enough people that a front seat was needed. And then a few, like you, that boycott the front seat entirely.


From my experience, it seems to be market driven. 70% of my solo riders in Athens are front seat riders. 95% of my solo riders in Atlanta are back seat riders. I am good with both, because I am used to both. So how big is your town/city may determine it.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Blossom_World said:


> See, this is the one thing that I feel there are conflicted opinions about. One thread on front seats, it seemed like the majority of drivers were okay with it.
> 
> Then a few said only if there were enough people that a front seat was needed. And then a few, like you, that boycott the front seat entirely.


Man, sit up front if you want. No big deal. Only introverts or socially awkward drivers dread pax sitting up front & they're in the minority.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Blossom_World said:


> See, this is the one thing that I feel there are conflicted opinions about. One thread on front seats, it seemed like the majority of drivers were okay with it.
> 
> Then a few said only if there were enough people that a front seat was needed. And then a few, like you, that boycott the front seat entirely.


I give more credit to people who sit in the front because no one seems to do it. I know I'm a driver but sometimes it's nice not feeling like a taxi driver. The one thing I hate is when people ask. And then go on "you sure?" when I say yes. Like get in the car and lets goooooooooooo.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

You forgot,
Don't tip me 2$ or 3$ cash and then dump a 3 or 4* on me and I then think, your either schizophrenic or bi-polar and that I had a psycho in my car.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Blossom_World said:


> See, this is the one thing that I feel there are conflicted opinions about. One thread on front seats, it seemed like the majority of drivers were okay with it.
> 
> Then a few said only if there were enough people that a front seat was needed. And then a few, like you, that boycott the front seat entirely.


If you are going to be a talker, yes sit in front. Nothing I hate more than chatting with someone I can't see.


----------



## SamoanGyal (Nov 20, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Wrong. Don't ask, and don't sit in front.


 Why not? My riders sit in the front often, especial if I'm doing a pool two will sit in the back and one up front


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Essentially, *pax means* people/persons/occupants, as succinctly expressed by Callithumpian's answer (apparently it was used as early as the 40s; it became a standard term in the UK *Passenger* Transport industry in the 70s). I worked in the bus industry for many years. *Pax* isn't exactly shorthand for*Passengers*.May 12, 2011

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...tment-rental&usg=AOvVaw0fDufRP7ak9Uw0RQRksHjw


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

No matter the business - be it a brothel or a mini-mart - what makes for a good customer remains the same:
1) Know what you want and communicate your want clearly;

2) Pay promptly and happily; and,

3) Be a predictable source of regular work.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> No matter the business - be it a brothel or a mini-mart - what makes for a good customer remains the same:
> 1) Know what you want and communicate your want clearly;
> 
> 2) Pay promptly and happily; and,
> ...


"Be a" what? I don't life cliff hangers.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> No matter the business - be it a brothel or a mini-mart - what makes for a good customer remains the same:
> 1) Know what you want and communicate your want clearly;
> 
> 2) Pay promptly and happily; and,
> ...


Karen Stein are you ok??!? Cut off in mid sentence!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

DrivingForYou said:


> You know it is ILLEGAL to do an Uber pick up or drop off on the freeway, and illegal to leave a stranded vehicle.
> 
> Tell them this.
> 
> I have a info sheet in my car that explains how to set the pin for correct pickup. I 'splain it to pax a couple times a day.


So I shouldn't have picked up...

those peeps from the broken down...

Party bus that caught on fire...?



jlong105 said:


> If you are going to be a talker, yes sit in front. Nothing I hate more than chatting with someone I can't see.


I actually enjoy that...

And can usually guess where they are from...

Just by listening to their accent...



hulksmash said:


> Mid day on Thursday is just not the time to expect a lot of rides. Also, there's way more drivers than riders at this time


Also it's the holiday lull here...

Rakos


----------



## bigdaddybondo (Oct 10, 2017)

Absolutely perfect.. I'm so stealing it


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

I always prefer a solo rider to sit in the front. You can actually see what they're doing at all times. Solo and you want to sit directly behind me? Not so preferred.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Blossom_World said:


> See, this is the one thing that I feel there are conflicted opinions about. One thread on front seats, it seemed like the majority of drivers were okay with it.
> 
> Then a few said only if there were enough people that a front seat was needed. And then a few, like you, that boycott the front seat entirely.


I don't mind front seat riders. I prefer it if you're solo, and sociable. If you're not going to talk, as you noted above, sit in tjhe back. Just ask, we are pretty evenly split on the matter.



Blossom_World said:


> 11. Don't have sex in the back seat... apparently some riders need this reminder


Eh, as long as you don't make a mess and put on a good show, I don't mind.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Uber Crack said:


> I almost came... To pick you up I mean, in my mind. Why can't uber ask Pax to do this? Wow. That was like Christmas for my eyeballs and heart
> PS I love my Pax in front


Oh my... I think I read this wrong at first...


----------



## UberKillah (Sep 12, 2017)

Gilby said:


> I really don't care if you sit in front or in back. Many riders ask, and I tell them it is their choice.


Rider: "May i sit in the front?" 
Driver: "Sit wherever you'd like."
Rider: *sits in the back*


----------



## Brlk925 (Oct 25, 2017)

The Gift of Fish I love your signature!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Blossom_World said:


> See, this is the one thing that I feel there are conflicted opinions about. One thread on front seats, it seemed like the majority of drivers were okay with it.
> 
> Then a few said only if there were enough people that a front seat was needed. And then a few, like you, that boycott the front seat entirely.


I let people sit where they want. Front seat is actually a little better for conversation.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

If you


Blossom_World said:


> So....
> 
> I'm planning my first uber ride ever as a PAX...never been a driver... (and to be honest, I'm not even sure what PAX stands for)...
> 
> ...





Blossom_World said:


> So....
> 
> I'm planning my first uber ride ever as a PAX...never been a driver... (and to be honest, I'm not even sure what PAX stands for)...
> 
> ...


If you are sitting in the front passenger seat, don't constantly take selfies constantly. It is truly creepy. I had one young woman do this and it was unnerving.



MadTownUberD said:


> Toes on curb as the driver pulls up to your accurate pin drop.


The companies are remiss in not adequately training people in appropriate pin drops. I'm not sure if it is from the initial app setup, or when they make their app request, but if they make it from their bedroom at the back of the house which is back against a major street of their development, the app will desperately try to take you to that point and nowhere else. As long as we had their physical address, we could bypass that idiot app direction, but now that it is directing us to the point on the map, no can do! Another thing is if they don't pinch out to get closer to the blue dot of their location, they can be up to a quarter of a mile away from their location. I don't know if this is dependent upon different GPS apps, but if they don't get right on top of their blue dots, it can make it hard to get really close to them, yet the driver is blamed for a bad pickup.



bmedle said:


> I always prefer a solo rider to sit in the front. You can actually see what they're doing at all times. Solo and you want to sit directly behind me? Not so preferred.


Exactly. What happened to that driver who was stabbed by that underaged psycho a few months ago.


----------



## Monkchoi (Feb 2, 2016)

All “I’ll tip in the app.” should be an automatic locked doors, completed ride and wait for paxholes to tip.

A good advice to use is: “Hey I’m also a rider too, could you show me how to tip on the app? “. Complete the trip and let the rider show you how to tip on their end!


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

It's not complicated you don't need a plan.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

as soon as your driver accepts the trip..send him a text message confirming he is on the way. follow up a few minutes later with a litany of instructions on how to locate you. 

please have 3 children without car seats or a christopher reeves style battery powered wheelchair that needs 4 men and a car jack to lift into the trunk.

feel free to use the pocket on the seat as your heroin needle sharps biohazard container.

you are permitted to eat chicken wings but only if they are honey bbq sauced up, all bones belong on the floor and fingers should be wiped on anything made of cloth. 

and always remember..tips are included.


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

I tip my hat to you, Sir! You certainly did do your homework. A+ and 5 ⭐. 


Blossom_World said:


> 11. Don't have sex in the back seat... apparently some riders need this reminder.


In 3 years of Uber driving, I've never had this this happen; Though I wouldn't mind if it did as long as they don't leave body fluids on my seats.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Blossom_World said:


> So....
> 
> I'm planning my first uber ride ever as a PAX...never been a driver... (and to be honest, I'm not even sure what PAX stands for)...
> 
> ...


You're too funny! These are all good rules to go by, however if you have the forethought and consideration to create this list (and realize all of these things already), you'll be an excellent pax, I'm sure of it.

It really boils down to: be polite, friendly, and considerate. Essentially what applies in every day life applies in a stranger's car.

And yes, if you want a guaranteed 5-star rating, a cash tip is the best way to secure it.



Blossom_World said:


> lol... you know it's bad, when your idea of practicing social skills, is to hire an Uber driver, because you work a gazzillion hours as a nurse, and your main source of socialization is with the Geriatric population... on the locked ward!
> 
> I can see the disclaimer signs now:
> "Gold diggers and zit poppers will be fined and escorted out of the vehicle... and then encouraged to go play in traffic!"


Omg I knew I liked you! My best friend is a Geri Psych nurse. You NEED a big heart and a sense of humor to work your ass off the way you guys do.

Major respect.


----------



## Grape6 (Nov 5, 2017)

Gilby said:


> I really don't care if you sit in front or in back. Many riders ask, and I tell them it is their choice.


I was surprised initially by how many riders want to sit in the front seat.


----------



## Tars Tarkas (Dec 30, 2016)

If you're going to defecate in your pants, tell the driver to pull over and let you out.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

In other words

DONT DO ANYTHING AND GIVE THE DRIVER ALL YOUR MONEY. ITS A MUFUQIN ROBBERY

...ubers in on it



The Gift of Fish said:


> I'm sure there are - Uber drivers are not The Borg.
> 
> Speaking for myself, I will downrate you if you sit in the front if there is available space in the back seat where you belong.


I don't kno y you're so angry. If they sit in the front, i feel like im driving a friend. If they sit in the back, i feel like a low class servant.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

pomegranite112 said:


> I don't kno y you're so angry.


 I don't know why you dislike modern art so much.


----------



## Wolfie52 (Jan 4, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Wrong. Don't ask, and don't sit in front.


I strongly suggest you not drive Uber.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Wolfie52 said:


> If you have so many rules about driving, you are likely in the wrong line of work. There is no slavery you are free to do something else...shees


Way too many busybodies on here telling other drivers what they should do and shouldn't do, what is/isn't their correct line of work, what they are free to do etc etc.

You do it your way; other drivers will do it their way. If another driver's way is different from your way then they are just giving their own preferences. Which may be different from yours, but that's ok. It's pretty arrogant to think that your own personal preferences must be right for everyone else too and that their own personal preferences are wrong for them. As if you know better than they do what's right for them, lol. Anyway... No need to start trying to boss everyone around telling people what they should/should not be doing etc.

Jees.



Wolfie52 said:


> I strongly suggest you not drive Uber.


See above.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> "I hate it when someone sits directly behind me."
> 
> I don't allow it.
> 
> ...


How do you stop the ones that get in on the right then slide over behind you. Scares the crap out of me. I just hope when they slide the massive knife they've stolen from Walmart into me that I dont feel too much pain.

Hmm, maybe Santa will bring me a stab proof vest?


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Blossom_World said:


> So....
> 
> I'm planning my first uber ride ever as a PAX...never been a driver... (and to be honest, I'm not even sure what PAX stands for)...
> 
> ...


Don't rub one-off in the backseat! Or have sex with a fellow passenger


----------



## Talcire (May 18, 2016)

Got a tiny kid?
Booster seat.
Do not argue and say "I have never had a problem, other drivers blah blah."


----------



## SMH Uber (Apr 8, 2016)

Don't play music or videos on your phone without headphones.

Dont turn on your GPS enroute to your destination (well at least turn the mute the turn by turn nav voice. I dont need to hear that you are checking up on me from the backseat.)

Don't talk loudly on your cell phone.

Dont ask to make a stop for food/drive thru.

Dont ask for an Aux cord

Dont ask driver personal questions, like where do you live? Are you married? Have kids? What's you credit Score... (just kidding on the last one)


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Usually it is women that sit behind driver so they can avoid driver interaction or something.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> Usually it is women that sit behind driver so they can avoid driver interaction or something.


Yup, nothing to worry about there. Noting at all


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Yup, nothing to worry about there. Noting at all
> 
> Am not referring to the Mentally Ill. Any crazy woman can even stab your neck while sitting in front. The nature of this job is that you run risk of being killed or injured.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Agree. But when sole passenger sits directly behind the driver, male or female, it is unnerving at times.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Agree. But when sole passenger sits directly behind the driver, male or female, it is unnerving at times.


When I'm a minute away from a destination and someone is sitting right behind me, I always unbuckle the seatbelt to free myself in case they wanna do something. It's creepy as h***.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

smoran26 said:


> Why did you spend the effort to type all that out? I'm not even getting why you're on this site.


Really? I wish more pax cared one TENTH as much - our lives would be so much easier!

Last night (actually this morning at 5 am) I drove to a pickup in Hollywood Hills. Texted upon arrival since passenger didn't have the decency to be waiting for me like he should have been, and a full 90 seconds later 2 guys start exiting the house, continuing the conversation and standing in the doorway chatting while I am still sitting there clearly waiting 12 feet in front of them. The passenger started walking towards my car, then literally turned around and walked back to other guy, STILL TALKING!!!!. My window was down and I just stared at them and finally thought "F this shit"

I hit "cancel" then "rider no show" realizing full well that I would not receive any payment for this hassle, but sometimes it just feels so good, especially as I put my head out the window and said calmly "bye-bye, I can't wait any longer for you...you're so incredibly rude. have some manners for the next driver please."

He yelled out "no no no no!!" and the look on his face, I swear to God, is something I will never forget. Absolutely priceless. Yes, I cut off my nose to spite my face, I wasted 10 minutes of my life and some added miles to my car between getting to the pick up location, waiting for this shitheel, and accepting my next ping, but sometimes it just feels so necessary.

Ricardo and his ridiculous Indiana Jones hat, ugly goatee, and stupid 50's shoes can eat me.



UberLaLa said:


> Agree. But when sole passenger sits directly behind the driver, male or female, it is unnerving at times.


Because every horror movie has a scene in it where a person gets into their car in a dark parking lot, starts driving away in their dark car interior, and a scary stranger or monster pops up in the backseat directly behind the driver and slits their throat from ear to ear.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Wrong. Don't ask, and don't sit in front.


The only time to sit in the front is if there are 4 riders, which requires one to sit up front.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Yes, I cut off my nose to spite my face, I wasted 10 minutes of my life and some added miles to my car between getting to the pick up location, waiting for this shitheel, and accepting my next ping, but sometimes it just feels so necessary.


Absolutely. Sometimes you just have to say goodbye to the nose and do this, lol.


----------



## brick656 (Jun 18, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Wrong. Don't ask, and don't sit in front.


Good looking women are always allowed to sit in the front.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

brick656 said:


> Good looking women are always allowed to sit in the front.


Correct. That's the exception that proves the rule.


----------



## brick656 (Jun 18, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Really? I wish more pax cared one TENTH as much - our lives would be so much easier!
> 
> Last night (actually this morning at 5 am) I drove to a pickup in Hollywood Hills. Texted upon arrival since passenger didn't have the decency to be waiting for me like he should have been, and a full 90 seconds later 2 guys start exiting the house, continuing the conversation and standing in the doorway chatting while I am still sitting there clearly waiting 12 feet in front of them. The passenger started walking towards my car, then literally turned around and walked back to other guy, STILL TALKING!!!!. My window was down and I just stared at them and finally thought "F this shit"
> 
> ...


What an amazing story!


----------



## classad98 (Dec 17, 2014)

some people get car-sick riding in the back seat, I give them the choice but encourage the back by having the front seat far forward-ish


----------



## RealRain (Nov 30, 2017)

Blossom_World said:


> See, this is the one thing that I feel there are conflicted opinions about. One thread on front seats, it seemed like the majority of drivers were okay with it.
> 
> Then a few said only if there were enough people that a front seat was needed. And then a few, like you, that boycott the front seat entirely.


I like them in the front seat - if they are in the back it is to DRIVING MISS DAISYish


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

I don't get what the big deal is about letting a pax ride up front. I have longer legs and would find riding up front way more comfortable. Especially if its a smaller car. 

I think nothing of it if a pax wants to be up front. Especially if they are a big or tall person.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Blossom_World said:


> <--Uber beginner rider in training.


If the rider fouls up, does Uber deactivate their rider app  and offer a $100 course on proper rider behavior?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

RealRain said:


> I like them in the front seat - if they are in the back it is to DRIVING MISS DAISYish


I always sat in the front as a pax before I started driving. At one point I had broken my leg and needed the extra room that sitting in the front seat provides.

Now that I drive, I understand how unusual it was for me to like to sit in the front seat all the time aa a pax. I have to admit that when I first started driving, I felt SO frigging bizarre with a pax in the back seat - who am I, Morgan Freaking Freeman??!! For the first month it just seemed soooo weird.

I'm not a chauffeur, this rideshare bullshit is a VERY inexpensive and casual "hey, you're paying pennies for a ride across town; hop in and let's get on the road!" NOT a "How wonderful! Well, your cashiers check for $200 has cleared, ma'am...please let me open the back door for you so you can step delicately into my limousine - I mean Prius - and I'll offer you some mints, tea, crustless sandwich wedges, and crumpets."

It's still weird when you actually think about it....a total stranger sitting BEHIND you in your car while they're paying you a few bucks for a lift - where's the chauffeur cap and slick suit? Ugh.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

After driving since April, I have come to the conclusion that I prefer they sit up front. I give the rider the choice, of course, but when they decide to sit up front I find I enjoy the ride more. Front seaters are generally more interested in a conversation, which I prefer to silence.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

Gilby said:


> After driving since April, I have come to the conclusion that I prefer they sit up front. I give the rider the choice, of course, but when they decide to sit up front I find I enjoy the ride more. Front seaters are generally more interested in a conversation, which I prefer to silence.


Only if she's hot.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

senorCRV said:


> Only if she's hot.


Of course. And I am 72 years old, so "hot" has a much wider age range than it used to.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

Gilby said:


> Of course. And I am 72 years old, so "hot" has a much wider age range than it used to.


Creepy


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

senorCRV said:


> Creepy


Not really. I may be a geezer, but I know my manners and know how to behave. More than 30 years in management in the television industry and have never been accused of sexual harassment.

If you are lucky, you may be old some day, too.


----------



## ChiDriver007 (Oct 24, 2017)

I read this and (2-5 more threads on the topic).. And while I can see all points , here is my take -the most logical to me...no surprise there.

One pax - sits in the (right hand side preferably) back seat not next to me - I am not your buddy...yet.

One pax (a) - if you ask or have reasons to sit upfront (motion sickness, want to talk to a stranger etc). - A. You better have your hands much closer to yourself (as opposed to the big back seat that you have 700% more space); B. You can speak but do not expect too much in return - I am MAINLY driving. C.1. Your hygiene better be impeccable (just out of the shower preferably ) C2 - Mine - Not so much -I might have been driving for 6-7h already... so YOU chose that spot, not me!

2 (two) pax - For sure both of you sit in the back! Beeing not so big buddies taking same ride - Kind of weird? Motion sickness - take 2 rides. Cannot stand each other - take 2 rides.

3 pax - One sits upfront - I am an ass, but not such an ass to deliberately want to squeeze you back there when the front sit is empty...

----
And all of you exit on the right hand side no matter where you were seated.... Only exception - If I am dropping you at your driveway at 5am, and the back left door opens over your lawn...then you can open the back left door.

----
And I usually drive with MY window cracked open, open about 2 inches on average - Why?

1. I can smell if you had a single beer or a glass of wine in the last 1.5 h (up to 2h depending on temperature and humidity).
2. I smoke - so most people can smell the stink for at least 15min after I have had a cigarette (some for good 15-30min)... and it does not smell good. I know it!!!
3. It must be some craziness of mine - but 3 or more people suck the oxygen out of a 12 ft^3 space fast. - !!!I know it it is mental!!! - but it is the car/driver fobias you chose...


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

SurgeWarrior said:


> as soon as your driver accepts the trip..send him a text message confirming he is on the way. follow up a few minutes later with a litany of instructions on how to locate you.
> 
> please have 3 children without car seats or a christopher reeves style battery powered wheelchair that needs 4 men and a car jack to lift into the trunk.
> 
> ...


Feel free to leave your phone in the aforementioned seat pocket, I really don't mind losing time to drive across town just to return your phone (fully charged and cleaned, of course).



Blossom_World said:


> So....
> 
> I'm planning my first uber ride ever as a PAX...never been a driver... (and to be honest, I'm not even sure what PAX stands for)...
> 
> ...


22. Wait a few seconds before going straight for the trunk or rear hatch door, to see if the driver will exit to handle luggage/cargo himself.
(I prefer to open my hatch myself and handle luggage myself: I don't want luggage scraping across my bumper or against the interior walls)


----------



## ChiDriver007 (Oct 24, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> Feel free to leave your phone in the aforementioned seat pocket, I really don't mind losing time to drive across town just to return your phone (fully charged and cleaned, of course).


UberClean - forgot an item? - have it delivered to you clean.
UberClean Pool- forget multiple items? - have them delivered to you clean, for *one* discount price. (items might travel with other potentially stinkier items side by side)
UberClean Express Pool- forget multiple items? - have them delivered _to a corner near you_ - clean, for one discount price. *Additional health benefits included (walking to drop off , etc)


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

ChiDriver007 said:


> UberClean - forgot an item? - have it delivered to you clean.
> UberClean Pool- forget multiple items? - have them delivered to you clean, for *one* discount price. (items might travel with other potentially stinkier items side by side)
> UberClean Express Pool- forget multiple items? - have them delivered _to a corner near you_ - clean, for one discount price. *Additional health benefits included (walking to destination , etc)


Need that shirt dry cleaned and pressed?
Need them shoes polished?


----------



## hoguet (Feb 27, 2017)

Guys I like to sit up front so I can talk to somebody.
Girls and women normally will choose rear seat.
When a single woman enters I only greet.
I have found that single women are mostly NOT chatty.
I only talk if they begin the conversation.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

I find I am kind weird. While I let them sit where they want, I much prefer Pax sit in the back. I am a bit of an introvert and will only engage in conversation if the pax starts it. While I do enjoy good conversation, I prefer to drive in silence with my music and my thoughts. So I find it’s much more awkward to sit in silence when the pax is in front.


Plus I find when they sit in the front, it feels like someone is invading my space. For example, I am constantly changing the temp in my car because if I move the dial one space in a certain direction, it eventually gets too hot or too cold. And the dial usually ends up being close to the passengers leg. So when they sit in the front, I don’t want to change it as I don’t want any inadvertent touching taking place (particularly if it’s a woman). I'm also more comfortable driving with my elbow all the way across the arm rest. I hate having to give it up because a pax wants to sit in front.


It’s so bad, I actually feel more comfortable when they sit right in back of me then in the front seat.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Three annoyances not yet mentioned. 1. Don't exhale loudly and repeatedly like you were forced into the car to go visit your mean aunt Edna. 2. Don't whisper at an almost imperceivable volume into your phone like you're running a sting operation on the guy driving. 3. Don't put out your cigarette as you're entering the car. The smell lingers and the next passenger may not like it.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Toes on curb as the driver pulls up to your accurate pin drop.


Pax standing in the loading zone so I can't drive into it, then getting in the car before I've even fully stopped forcing me to block traffic, getting angry drivers all around me honking and freaking out. Why even ask to be picked up at the loading zone if you're blocking it?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Beninmankato said:


> 2. Don't whisper at an almost imperceivable volume into your phone like you're running a sting operation on the guy driving.


LOL


----------

